# Any name suggestions?



## bombus (May 30, 2011)

So I got experimental with irrigation pipe, and look what I came up with!





Now, I just need to give these a name. They are scented with Dragonsblood.
All I can come up with is  "Dark side of Moon", or "Space Junk"

I was planning on more of a stained glass look, but ended up with too much black!


----------



## Chay (May 30, 2011)

Some of them remind me of sand dollars.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2011)

Wow! Those are fantastic! Very creative. I think some look like flowers and some like moon and planets. 

Off the top of my head:

Dragon's Dream 
Dragon Galaxy
Celestial Dragon


----------



## newbie (May 30, 2011)

Hazel, you are good! I like them all!!


----------



## JackiK (May 30, 2011)

Wow!  You must share how you used irrigation pipe to get those wonderful effects.

As for a name, somehow they remind me of the Wizard of Oz (yep, I'm from Kansas and the flying monkeys scare the bejeebers out of me!).  

I'll give it some thought.  Those are some beautiful soaps.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2011)

Thanks newbie! Too bad I'm not that creative with naming my own soaps.   

Well, now we know how to keep Jacki in line. Just tell her if she doesn't behave we'll bring in the flying monkeys.  Or worse, rubyslippers will sneak in while she's asleep and steal her shoes.


----------



## cinta (May 30, 2011)

Oh wow, they are AMAZING! I like Hazel's suggestion of Dragon Galaxy


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2011)

Do you think Dragon's Galaxy would sound better?


----------



## bombus (May 30, 2011)

Here is the mold with the pipes inside. Believe me, it took some math to figure out how much I needed inside the pipes 
and outside the pipes. You have to take into account the thickness of the pipe walls, which actually changed my numbers a lot!





Here is the poured soap after I removed the pipes and before I attcked it with a chopstick: 





And here it is when I put it to bed after I had my way  





Notice the blue and green shapes in the lower left. I filled those small pipes deeper than the surrounding areas, 
and when I removed them, the columns of soap batter slumped sideways. Not a bad look, though.


----------



## Relle (May 31, 2011)

With the black background I think - Dark side of the moon works well.


----------



## JackiK (May 31, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> With the black background I think - Dark side of the moon works well.



That's it!!  I like that one a lot.

What a lot of work you went to with this one.  I'm always so impressed with everyone's ideas.  This one topped the list for me.  Great job!


----------



## NancyRogers (May 31, 2011)

Amazing!  Thanks for sharing your technique.


----------



## Elly (May 31, 2011)

Wow that's amazing work, thanks for sharing your technique and beautiful soaps, as for a name suggestion? well... anything with dragons, galaxies and moon will definitely suit your lovely soaps


----------



## cp chick (May 31, 2011)

Very nice job!  How about Flowers in Orbit?  lol


----------



## Moonblossom (May 31, 2011)

Oh I love this Idea, those are fabulous looking soaps  I love all of Hazel's Idea's I'm in the same boat I can make the soap but I stink at naming any of them.

~Teri


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 31, 2011)

Amazing ... my favourite flavour ... so yummie!

Dark Side of the Moon ... that name sounds great for your look!
Dragon Nights
Dragons Space


----------



## agriffin (May 31, 2011)

Now that is creative!  Wow!!   :shock:   

Looks great!


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 31, 2011)

I like Flowers in Orbit, cp chick.

Space Flowers?
Celestial Flowers?
Moon Flower?


----------



## Hazel (May 31, 2011)

Very creative of you to use the pipes and thanks for sharing.

What about Dragon's Moon? Although I do like cp chick's suggestion of Flowers in Orbit.


----------



## bombus (May 31, 2011)

Wow! I knew I could count on you people!
Thanks for all of your input.
So, Hazel, if you need inspiration for names, this is the place to come!

I agree the "spacy" names are most fitting. 

I'm going to play around with this technique some more. Next time I won't use so much black


----------



## ewenique (May 31, 2011)

Very cool effect!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome!  :wink:


----------



## honor435 (Jun 1, 2011)

how bout dragons blood, how do we know what that looks like???


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! That's pretty creative!


----------



## HeatherNoel (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow!  I've never seen that technique before.  Really cool!


----------



## Godiva (Jun 1, 2011)

*Love the pattern*

Kind of reminds me of the Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 2, 2011)

That is amazing! I like Dark Side of the Moon or Dragon's Moon.


----------



## cp chick (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Love the pattern*



			
				Godiva said:
			
		

> Kind of reminds me of the Nightmare before Christmas.



Ha!  I looked at it again and I can see where you would get that.   In that case, I would say Skellington Suds.


----------



## Godiva (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Love the pattern*



			
				cp chick said:
			
		

> Godiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great name


----------



## cp chick (Jun 3, 2011)

Tks Godiva.  I don't typically name my soaps, so I haven't used up many ideas yet.  I *love* your avatar BTW.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Jun 3, 2011)

Neat effect!

I like the Dark Side of the Moon.  Though Dragon's Galaxy is good too.  I was thinking something universe-like when I first saw the soap.


----------



## ToniD (Jun 4, 2011)

That is so cool.   What a creative molding idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome creativity! I would call it Love Child


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

I wanted to say  thank you for showing us how you did it. I really appreciate your sharing......


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 15, 2011)

fabulous!  How about "Moonscape"


----------



## honor435 (Jul 1, 2011)

does your lather grayish with all that black? pretty soap, what did you end up naming it?


----------



## bombus (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! you people are good!
The lather is not colored at all. I went with "Dark side of the moon" and sold one at the first market that I displayed them. We'll see how the rest of the summer goes.
Thanks for all of your suggestions- some great ideas.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Love the pattern*



			
				Godiva said:
			
		

> Kind of reminds me of the Nightmare before Christmas.



Yes! What great soaps, so creative, thanks for sharing those


----------



## judymoody (Nov 27, 2013)

Dark side of the moon is great, assuming you don't sell - then you're up against copyright.

Fabulous looking soap.  I stink at names though.


----------



## Eve (Nov 27, 2013)

Godiva said:
			
		

> Kind of reminds me of the Nightmare before Christmas.



I was going to say that! It's the colour scheme combined with the swirliness, I think. Would also be cool to do a soap with a swirl like this...


----------

